
Virtual Reality Poses the Same Riddles as the Cosmic Multiverse - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/132/virtual-reality-poses-the-same-riddles-as-the-cosmic-multiverse
======
botverse
Wachowski Brothers really made an impact.

Jokes appart that nautil.us page messed around my ios safari browser history
pushing state with each scroll event :/

~~~
pmontra
Yeah, such a horrible implementation. What's that for?

